# Diablo III Interview With Jay Wilson



## Ismariel (3. Mai 2012)

So hoier nimmt Jay nochmal Stellung zu Diablo 3 etc viel Spaß beim ansehen.

http://www.gamespot.com/diablo-iii/videos/perfectly-executed-diablo-iii-interview-with-jay-wilson-6374413/


----------

